# Kioti Foot Controls



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a Kioti DK45SE HST. I understand this unit to be clutch free. What are the two pedals on the LEFT of the operator platform for? I can't imagine that independent wheel brakes would be mounted on the same side...? 

I am just learning about newer tractors. Thanks.


----------



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess they do put both brakes on the left side. Does anyone find that awkward when working rows?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You get used to it. After all, on cars, the pedals on the left of the gas!


----------

